# Custom Cabinets



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

*Cabinets for a Veterinary Clinic Dental Surgery and Operating Room:*

 3/4" Paint Grade Maple Plywood Construction.
 Finished with Benjamin Moore Melamine (Low-lustre Alkyd Enamel) Brush and Roller
I framed under the stainless steel sink in 2x4s with 2x6s under the outside rim of it all, because it's heavy and if it were ever filled with water it would be insanely heavy. The long narrow door to the left of the sink is attached to a slide-out side mount metal rack with shelves from Lee Valley.

I forgot to take a picture of the right side. I was in a rush to get to another job after hanging the doors.

This was done a couple weeks ago.

*Before:*


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

*After:

*


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*looks great*

They look great, too bad they didn't want a new floor at the same time. It takes away from your nice work.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

shumakerscott said:


> They look great, too bad they didn't want a new floor at the same time. It takes away from your nice work.


I was thinking the exact same thing...Those floors ...


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

Haha, yeah. :whistling2:


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

man... great cabinets but that flooor looks like asssssss


----------

